# Laurel Haven 57 Shevy - They are here!



## BinderRidgeFarm (Jun 24, 2011)

Laurel Haven 57 Shevy is one of our nigerian dwarf does. She is bred to Fairlea Jean-Luc Picard and today is day 145 for her. It is her first freshening - we are hoping for a buckling and doeling from her - her dam has a nice udder (KushHara Hopi) and Jean-Luc Picards line has fabulous udders. So we would really like a buckling to breed to our other does next year and a doeling with fabulous udder potential. Not asking for much are we  I have looked Jean-Luc Picards progeny up on the ADGA though and out of 21 registered there is only one buckling :shocked:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Laurel Haven 57 Shevy Day 145*

Hope she has what you've ordered! I would wait til her udder was totally full to get good pics, judge the fate of her *bucklings* once you see how she looks full.


----------



## BinderRidgeFarm (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Laurel Haven 57 Shevy Day 145*

We were showing the udder just to show she's not all full and ready to go yet. We will get post kidding udder pics once she has fully filled, but thanks for the reminder  Forgot to add that although Shevy's line has nice udders, it is the Fairlea line on the sires side we are looking to really help with that potential in kids.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Laurel Haven 57 Shevy Day 145*

:thumbup:


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Laurel Haven 57 Shevy Day 145*

Hoping for a :kidblue: :kidred: for you!


----------



## BinderRidgeFarm (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Laurel Haven 57 Shevy Day 145*

Ligaments are super mushy today - hoping for babies soon!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Laurel Haven 57 Shevy Day 145*

I bet she goes tonight...her udder is already full enough that it will just take a bit more to be totally full and tight! Hope you get that boy & girl!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Laurel Haven 57 Shevy Day 145*

his one buckling is owned by my friend here in NJ and I have his son (so that would be Picard's Grandson).

You can see both Sampson (son) http://www.endofthelinefarm.com/sampson.htm (have better pictures just havent updated it) and Buckaroo (grandson) http://www.endofthelinefarm.com/buckaroo.htmon my website 

He might have had more sons born but he was a young buck when Ashley sold him and she wethered a lot of her bucks around the time she owned him.

Hope you get what you want


----------



## BinderRidgeFarm (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Laurel Haven 57 Shevy Day 145*

Stacey thank you for the links. They are some good looking boys, they definitely take after Picard. Well as of 4:30am no babies.


----------



## BinderRidgeFarm (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Laurel Haven 57 Shevy Day 145*

Sometime between 6:30 and 7:15 we have one doeling and one buckling - yay! Our only issue is Shevy seems to have let down one side of her udder and not the other. I have massaged some, both kids have nursed the other side. What to do? She does not seem to have a plug in the teat.

The buckling









The doeling


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would check that side for mastitis 

congrats on the kids


----------



## BinderRidgeFarm (Jun 24, 2011)

Stopped home to check on everyone - she has let down on the other side now and both kids are nursing. Everyone looks good


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

congratulations!!! you got what you wanted! :kidblue: :kidred: they are adorable and I'm glad she's nursing well now!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww...congratulations :leap: Shevy gave you what you ordered too :kidblue: :kidred: :stars:


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

Congrats on the kids! 

I have a Picard daughter that I bought from Phoenix Rising. She freshened for the first time early this summer and we were pleased. I am so mad at myself, though, because I never did take any decent udder shots further into her lactation!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

beautiful Kids!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## BinderRidgeFarm (Jun 24, 2011)

Here are some new pix from this afternoon. They are really bouncing around. They have finally found their "Tanning Bed" AKA warming barrel. Comes in handy on these cool fall nights.
We still haven't settled on names yet, were still trying to think of some.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

awww they are very cute! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....look at them ... so cute...congrats.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

They are cute! Love that little doeling!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats!! :kidblue: :kidred: There was an old form called Goat Farm Central (I believe you were a member, but i'm not sure :chin: ) and I remember when Laurel Haven posted the pics of 57 Shevy being born. She is a real cutie!!


----------

